# They Finally Meer



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*They Finally Meet*

It was bound to happen, The Canadian 700 Case and the Montana Case 600 meet for the first time. It happened on the morning of July 4th. They gathered on this day for one purpose only. To have fun, and that they did. Will have another story on the days advents.
Here is a picture of the 2 together.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/700_600_IMG.jpg>

The Case 600 got a much bigger work out than the 700 did, but it didn't matter, they went home together. I just hope I didn't park them to close together, I sure would hate to see a 400, 500 or even a 800 come about because I closed the door on them. 
    
OH MY GOD< there is already a 800 Case in with them, WHATS going to happen!

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/600_700_IMG.jpg>

caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

There's a nasty joke here somewhere, but I'll control myself.  

I really enjoy your pics, caseman. Thanx


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't see the picture caseman-d. By the way, I think I've got that 831 sold. sure would like to see the picture.

chuck d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *There's a nasty joke here somewhere, but I'll control myself.
> 
> I really enjoy your pics, caseman. Thanx *


Thanks Mow, it's always nice to know someones else enjoys the picture's. Means a lot to me.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

If only it was that easy to get tractors to multiply.  

Pictures worked fine for me. 

:thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck d _
> *I don't see the picture caseman-d. By the way, I think I've got that 831 sold. sure would like to see the picture.
> 
> chuck d *


Sorry Chuck,
Is there anyone else out there that can't see the pictures. I started using photo point because others couldn't see the yahoo photos. Try going to this sight and look for the July 4th folder. I will try to post the link 2 different ways.
caseman-d

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

or try this one

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ca...e=http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

Feel free to look over any of the folders.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I see them just fine:thumbsup:


----------

